# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  giải mã đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online uy tín hơn cả win2888

## sonvip

*Đánh lô đề  online - anh tài hội ngộ*
- Phải biết giải mã các điềm báo giống như giải mã   giấc mơ trong Đánh lô đề  online vậy cái này gọi là “Duyên “ ví dụ như chạy sang nhà thằng hàng xóm hỏi thăm xem bố nó bao nhiêu tuổi chiều còn có con mà phệt vì bố nó vừa mới thăng ,hay xông vào giữa đám đông vưt thằng nạn nhân qua một bên nhìn biển số xe tối còn có cái mà phang .Hay lâu lâu tự dưng có con người yêu hay bạn gái cũ đã không liên lạc tự dưng gọi điện hoặc nhắn tin hỏi thăm thì nên đánh số điện thoại của nó 90% là ăn lô
Chúng ta thường nghe dân  Đánh lô đề  online ĐB phán ĐB hôm nay tổng 4 hay chạm 4 …mà có nhiều anh em mới theo học chưa hiểu
Vậy tổng là kết quả của hai số cuối của giải đặc biệt cộng với nhau lấy hàng đơn vị như vậy ta có 10 tổng tương ứng với 10 số từ 0 đến 9 của dãy số tự nhiên win2888
Vd : Giải đặc biệt miền bắc hôm qua ngày 27/5/2011 là 49870 ta có 7 + 0 = 7 => tổng 7
Chạm là một trong hai số của giải đặc biệt đã về ,cũng như tổng chạm cũng sẽ có 10 chạm từ 0 đến 9
Vd : Đề về 70 ai bắt chạm 7 thì sẽ đánh đầu 7 và đuôi 7 có 20 con và ai bắt chạm 0 thì có đầu 0 đuôi 0 .
Nếu bắt được chạm chuẩn và tổng chuẩn thì sẽ được ăn ĐB bạch thủ
II - Cầu  Đánh lô đề  online và cách soi cầu
1 . Cầu  Đánh lô đề  online rơi
Loại cầu này có đặc điểm là dễ bắt ,phù hợp với ai thik nhanh chóng và đơn giản để tim ra con số may mắn để chơi
Có hai loại  Đánh lô đề  online rơi
 Đánh lô đề  online rơi từ ĐB
Khi bạn thấy có con  Đánh lô đề  online xuất hiện trùng với con ĐB đã ra ngày hôm trước thì đó là  Đánh lô đề  online rơi từ ĐB ,loại  Đánh lô đề  online này có đặc điểm là dễ đánh ,không cần lộn thích hợp với ai chơi bạch thủ ( theo  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online của tiendat thì có tới 90% ĐB về đầu 9 sẽ có  Đánh lô đề  online rơi ngày hôm sau )
Tần suất của  Đánh lô đề  online rơi từ ĐB thường cách nhau là 4 đến 6 ngày trong khoảng thời gian này nó cũng có thể về lộn cũng có trường hợp là cách 1 đến 2 ngày nó mới rơi .( thường thì ĐB về các đầu 0 1 2 8 9 tỷ lệ  Đánh lô đề  online rơi cao hơn )
 Đánh lô đề  online rơi từ  Đánh lô đề  online 
Khi bạn thấy một con  Đánh lô đề  online đã xuất hiện ngày hôm qua rồi mà hôm nay lại xuất hiện bạn để ý vị trí của nó nhé ,đó chính là lúc cầu  Đánh lô đề  online rơi từ  Đánh lô đề  online xuất hiện .Thường thì cầu  Đánh lô đề  online này phải đánh cả cặp và cần những ai tinh mắt bởi nó chỉ đi có vài ngày lại nghỉ
bè trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đóng bè là sắp được việc.
- Thấy mình ngồi trên bè là sắp có tài lợi.
- Thấy mình ngồi trên bè với nhiều bạn là sắp có người rủ mình hùn hạp làm ăn có lợi.
- Thấy bè rã là sạt nghiệp.
bia trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy bắn bia là điềm bất hạnh.
- Thấy dựng bia là dẫm chân vào việc tội lỗi.
- Thấy bia trước mộ là tài lợi sắp tới tay.
biển trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy biển mênh mông là điềm phát tài to.
- Thấy biển động là bạn bè phản phúc.
- Thấy biển cạn lồi bãi là làm ăn thua lỗ.
biệt ly trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy biệt ly là điềm gặp duyên lành.
- Thấy than khóc lúc biệt ly là có sự mừng vui hội ngộ.
binh trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy binh lính vào nhà là sắp có điềm lành.
- Thấy binh lính vào thành là tài lợi đến tới tấp.
- Thấy binh lính bảo vệ mình là có sự vui mừng.
- Thấy binh lính lên đường là công việc làm ăn còn nhiều trở ngại.
- Thấy binh lính thua trận là có sự sầu lo.
bình trong Đánh lô đề  online
-Chiêm bao thấy bình sứ là có người mời ăn uống.
- Có người tặng bình thì phải ĐB phòng kẻ tiểu nhân đang tìm cách ám hại mình.
- Thấy mình lỡ tay làm rơi bình bể tan nát là thoát được sự bực mình
 Đánh lô đề  online kép có đặc điểm là dễ bạch thủ vì không phải lộn
Khi nào chúng ta thấy ở giải đặc biệt và giải 7 có dạng như sau :
VD : Ngày 03/06/2011
Giải đặc biệt có dạng : 55164
Đó là dấu hiệu báo kép 55  Đánh lô đề  online ngày 04 cơ hội bạch thủ
Kết quả ngày 04/06/2011 có  Đánh lô đề  online 55
Cầu kép Giải 7 :
VD : Ngày 02/06/2011
Giải 7 có dạng : 07 91 00 79
Khi nào con thứ 2 của giải 7.1 và con thứ nhất của giải 7.4 trùng nhau là dấu hiệu báo kép cho ngày hôm sau
Kết quả : Ngày 03/06/2011 có  Đánh lô đề  online 77
Ngày 04/06/2011 Giải 7 có dạng
09 19 01 97
Ngày 05/06/2011 có  Đánh lô đề  online 99
Theo  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online đã thống kê thì cầu  Đánh lô đề  online kép giải 7 thường hay về các đầu cao như 7.8.9
5 .Một số  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online bắt  Đánh lô đề  online và  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online chơi hiệu quả
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh đề online uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, web danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang ghi lo online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web danh so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, danh de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

